# Unsexiest Women 2008



## Buterfly (26 Aug. 2008)

Die Liste der Unsexiest Women In The World

(gewählt von den Lesern der FHM Deutschland):


*1 Winehouse, Amy 
2 Spears, Britney 
3 Lohan, Lindsay 
4 Will, Anne 
5 Beckham, Victoria 
6 Clinton, Hillary 
7 Hilton, Paris 
8 Parker, Sarah Jessica 
9 Wittler, Tine 
10 Ypsilanti, Andrea 
11 Hagen, Nina 
12 Schumacher, Cora 
13 Mills, Heather 
14 Herman, Eva 
15 Gsell, Tatjana 
16 Parker Bowles, Camilla 
17 Nebel, Carmen 
18 Kidman, Nicole 
19 Davorka 
20 Merkel, Angela 
21 Halmich, Regina 
22 Christiansen, Sabine 
23 Roche, Charlotte 
24 Jagger, Elizabeth 
25 Dion, Céline 
26 Int-Veen, Vera 
27 Diaz, Cameron 
28 Roth, Claudia 
29 Schwarzer, Alice 
30 Klum, Heidi 
31 Riemann, Katja 
32 Maischberger, Sandra 
33 Moss, Kate 
34 Pauli, Gabriele 
35 Eligmann, Barbara 
36 Price, Katie 
37 Richie, Nicole 
38 Michelle 
39 Jackson, Janet 
40 Catterfeld, Yvonne 
41 von der Leyen, Ursula 
42 Setlur, Sabrina 
43 Madonna 
44 Melanie C 
45 Ermakova, Angela 
46 Elvers-Elbertzhagen, Jenny 
47 Becker, Barbara 
48 von Sinnen, Hella 
49 Nick, Désirée 
50 Ohoven, Chiara 
51 von Monaco, Stephanie 
52 Buster, Dolly 
53 Karrenbauer, Katy 
54 Loth, Kader 
55 Friesinger, Anni 
56 Cher 
57 Lucy (No Angels) 
58 Anderson, Pamela 
59 Glas, Uschi 
60 Tabatabai, Jasmin 
61 Rowe, Djamila 
62 Zellweger, Renée 
63 Versace, Donatella 
64 Grönefeld, Anna-Lena 
65 Glory, Lory 
66 Kerth, Verena 
67 Fitz, Lisa 
68 Hilton, Nicky 
69 Pooth, Verona 
70 Björk  
71 Ferres, Veronica 
72 Schmidt, Ulla 
73 Bach, Dirk 
74 Abd El Farrag, Nadja 
75 Anna (Rosenstolz) 
76 Bechtel, Alexandra 
77 Kamp, Alexandra 
78 Love, Courtney 
79 Stockbauer, Hannah 
80 Ohoven, Ute 
81 Spelling, Tori 
82 Fröhlich, Susanne 
83 Schöneberger, Barbara 
84 de Mol, Linda 
85 Osbourne, Kelly 
86 Witt, Katarina 
87 van Almsick, Franziska
88 Steeger, Ingrid 
89 Maria Lara, Alexandra 
90 Renzi, Anouschka 
91 Bause, Inka 
92 Houston, Whitney 
93 Schäfer, Bärbel 
94 Bessin, Ilka 
95 Beil, Caroline 
96 Aguilera, Christina 
97 Kaulitz, Bill 
98 Böttinger, Bettina 
99 Stoiber, Karin 
100 Stahnke, Susan*

Jetzt darf diskutiert werden.

Finde ja die meisten sind berechtigt auf ihren Plätzen, aber Sarah Jessica Parker auf Platz 8 :WOW:
​


----------



## Tokko (26 Aug. 2008)

Also folgende Frauen haben es meiner Meinung nach nicht verdient.

*Halmich, Regina *

* Diaz, Cameron *

*Melanie C 


*​Und Dirk Bach ist zwar ne Tucke aber keine Frau. Soweit ich weiß.

Dankeschön Buterfly.


----------



## Katzun (26 Aug. 2008)

lindsay lohan auf platz 3??? 2 hinter amy winehouse und kelly osbourne auf platz 85:angry:

pffff!!!


----------



## Dittsche (26 Aug. 2008)

Ich hätte noch *Jeanette Biedermann* anzubieten!

Und Sarah Jessica Parker gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht in die Liste:crazy:


----------



## Katzun (26 Aug. 2008)

Dittsche schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch *Jeanette Biedermann* anzubieten!



mach dir mal keine feinde


----------



## Muli (26 Aug. 2008)

Also der erste Platz geht verdient an Frau Winehouse, aber über den Rest lässt sich streiten


----------



## maierchen (26 Aug. 2008)

Ich finde ja man sollten frau Winehous aus gesundheitlichen Gründen da raus lassen!
Und der Rest ist halt wie mein vorschreiber meint Geschmacksache!


----------



## Dittsche (27 Aug. 2008)

katzun schrieb:


> mach dir mal keine feinde



wenn es dazu noch nicht zu spät ist


----------



## jorgceleb (6 Sep. 2008)

Katarina Witt muss raus die Liste !!


----------



## larsropi91 (2 Okt. 2008)

Heidi Klum hat in der liste ma garnix zu suchen !!!
also echt schlimm !


----------



## kingotter (27 Okt. 2008)

Also Charlotte Roche ist da ja wohl fehl am platz. Gut das Bich ist scheiße, aber der rest...


----------



## lutto7 (30 Okt. 2008)

*jawoll*

biedermann, klum, usw., die ganzen 08/15-tussen, die alle eine ausstrahlung haben wie eine aldi-tüte, voll in ordnung die liste!!! so viel geschmack hätt ich der meute gar nicht zugetraut.


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Okt. 2008)

Ich frag mich ja auch immer, warum die Biedermann so viele Fans hat... Ist mir absolut unverständlich.


----------



## bilingual (8 Nov. 2008)

Hahaha, danke für die Liste
Nummer 1 ist mehr als berechtigt


----------



## Styles_ (12 Nov. 2008)

Wieso ist eine Frau wie Verona Pooth drin? lol


----------



## Marf (20 Nov. 2008)

sehr hübsche fotos


----------



## kratzmich (21 Nov. 2008)

Also die Ypsilanti mag ja `ne fragwürdige Politikerin sein, aber ich find` sie ganz hübsch!
Natürlich nur meine Meinung!


----------



## bigboy85 (1 Jan. 2009)

:WOW:WAS FÜR NE KÄSE-LISTE!!!Über geschmack lässt sich ja streiten..ABER!!
Manche Personen, auf der Liste sind nicht einmal erwähnenswert auf dem super-board hier.Aber manche sind sehr hot: Christina Aguilera z.B. ....!!!!
NAJA;denk mal drüber nach------ich teile deine meinung nicht:crazy:
TROTZDEM:Bleib sauber...:3dmillitaire::thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (1 Jan. 2009)

bigboy85 schrieb:


> :WOW:WAS FÜR NE KÄSE-LISTE!!!Über geschmack lässt sich ja streiten..ABER!!
> Manche Personen, auf der Liste sind nicht einmal erwähnenswert auf dem super-board hier.Aber manche sind sehr hot: Christina Aguilera z.B. ....!!!!
> NAJA;denk mal drüber nach------ich teile deine meinung nicht:crazy:
> TROTZDEM:Bleib sauber...:3dmillitaire::thumbup:



Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass nicht ich die Liste erstellt habe, sondern die Leser der FHM Deutschland?


----------



## Berggeist1963 (13 Jan. 2009)

Ich vermisse Annika Kipp, Nadine Krüger und Karen Heinrichs in der Liste...


----------



## muecke2 (13 Jan. 2009)

Kamp is nice


----------



## Netto (13 Jan. 2009)

Berggeist1963 schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Annika Kipp, Nadine Krüger und Karen Heinrichs in der Liste...



:WOW::WOW: Warum dass denn?


----------



## Berggeist1963 (14 Jan. 2009)

Weil die so furchtbare Beine haben - alles so fleischig und unförmig...Da gehört übrigens auch noch Barabara Schöneberger mit rein in die Liste!


----------



## Berggeist1963 (14 Jan. 2009)

Ach ja, Birte Karalus fehlt da auch noch!


----------



## Berggeist1963 (14 Jan. 2009)

Jetzt hätte ich doch glatt noch die Ruth Moschner vergessen...


----------



## romanderl (14 Jan. 2009)

frau merkel nur auf 20???


----------



## Tyler Durden (2 Feb. 2009)

Ich kommentier das mal... 
1 Winehouse, Amy 
Hat hart daran gearbeitet und sich somit diesen Platz verdient. Ich würde es ja begrüßen wenn sie dieses Jahr mit Pete Dorthey zusammen kommen würde. 
2 Spears, Britney
Meiner Meinung nach völlig zu unrecht da. Aber na gut, dann gibt es schon nicht so viel Konkurrenz. 
3 Lohan, Lindsay
UAH! Der wird's mir ganz anders. Aber auf der anderen Seite kann man sicher viel Spaß mit ihr haben, wenn man auf chronische Alkoholabstürze steht...
4 Will, Anne
Die ist auch richtig schlimm. Was hat die nur im Fernsehn zu suchen?
5 Beckham, Victoria
Wenn Frauen auf ihre Figur achten - okay. Aber was ist den das?! Du musst du ja Angst haben das du was kaputt machst. Vielleicht sollte die Gute mal mit Jessica Simpson zum der bekannten Burgerkette.
6 Clinton, Hillary
Naja, die ist alt dabei, weil letztes Jahr Wahlen waren. Aber ich vermute bzw. ich hoffe, dass sie keine Männer für den nächtlichen Beischlaf sucht und wir somit aus dem Schneider sind.
7 Hilton, Paris
Ganz im Gegensatz zu der. Die sucht Männer für den nächtlichen Beischlaf. Und ich hoffe, dass sie mich nicht findet. 
8 Parker, Sarah Jessica 
Das ist ne Frau für Frauen. Mit der können wir nichts anfangen. Wenn ein Mann Sex and the city gemacht hätte würde die Hauptdarstellerin mehr aussehen wie Lara Croft und nicht wie der Fleischgewordene Einkaufapltraum. 
9 Wittler, Tine
Wie kann man nur so jemand zu sich nach Hause einladen. Gott sei Dank interpretiert die Tine das immer richtig und weiß das es NICHT um Sex geht sondern um die Wohnung. Trotzdem die Wohnung sieht danach beschissener aus wie vorher. Würde ein Mann die Sendung machen würde er einen 2. Kühlschrank kaufen. Zwischen die Kühlschränke das Klo installieren und gegenüber den Fernseher. Passt.
10 Ypsilanti, Andrea
Was sollen das? Aber typsich Frau. Erst sagen ja ich nehm ab und lass mich nicht von den Linken wählen und nachher doch sehen wie ein Wal und das mit unterstützung der Linken. Verstanden? Nein ich auch nicht. Aber wenigstens ist die wieder weg.
11 Hagen, Nina
Hoffentlich ist die auch wieder weg. Wer tut solche Leute ins Fernsehen? Und wer guckt sich das verdammt noch mal an? Defenitiv ein Grund aufzu stehen und umzuschalten. 
12 Schumacher, Cora
So schlecht sieht die nicht aus. Ist halt was für Jungs die früher liber mit Barbie gespielt haben statt mit Autos. Wobei geht ja auch beides anscheinend...
13 Mills, Heather
Hat ja anscheind die Hälfte der Abfindung schon wieder verbraten. Deswegen besser nich heiraten. Sonst habt ihr ne privat Finanzkrise die, die jetztige bei weitem übertritt. Und das schlimme, eure sieht auch noch scheiße aus.
14 Herman, Eva
Die kommt ja so ca 70 Jahre zu spät. Ist das nun gut oder schlecht? Weiß nicht. Aber wegen mir kann sie gerne noch mal 70 Jahre warten. Am besten sie verbringt diese Zeit im Weltall. Da gibt es nämlich keinen Schall.
17 Nebel, Carmen
Ich tipp ja schwer darauf, dass sie der Bruder von Florian Silbereisen ist. Aber ich hab eigentlich kein großes Interesse da weiter nachzuforschen. 
21 Halmich, Regina
Ganz ehrlich, welcher Typ will ne Frau die dich k.o. schlagen kann? KEINER! Also was soll der scheiß?! 
22 Christiansen, Sabine
Vielleicht könnte sie mal was mit Anne Will machen? Nein, besser nicht... Wobei... Nein, doch nicht.
25 Dion, Céline
Wer hört sich so nen Scheiß an? Okay. Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man sich Videoclips mit Frauenmusik anguckt, weil die Schnitten heiß sind, aber das hier? Was soll der Mist? Da wunderts mich nicht, dass die Titanic untergegangen ist. Gute Entscheidung. 
29 Schwarzer, Alice
Ein Dauergast in allen Talkshows. Da fragt man sich was kann die Frau? Nichts. Warum ist sie dann dauernd im Fernsehen. Ach, die können da alle nichts? Mädel wenn du was für die Frauenwelt tun willst und das die respektiert werden, dann erfinde irgendwas sinnvolles. So wie das Männer schon sei Jahrhunderten tun. Ach, noch eine Tipp: Schusswaffen, Sprengstoff und Krieg kamen nicht so gut an. Versuch es lieber mit was zivil. Und das wir Männer das dann auch mitbekommen, mach mal ordentlich Hupen auf die Emma vorne drauf. Sonst kauf den Schrott doch keiner. 
30 Klum, Heidi
Danke, Deutschland. Ich dachte schon es geht nicht mehr. Heidi Klum. Früher war die ja ganz nett, aber mittlerweile mutiert die zu soner Mischung aus Günther Netzer und Sonja Zietlow. Und das im absoluten negativen Sinn. Man merkt schon das Models im Normalfall weder zum Denken und noch zum Reden bezahlt werden. 
34 Pauli, Gabriele
Hey, dass find ich jetzt am Unfähr. Versetzt euch doch mal in der Lage der CDU/CSU. Da gibt es nur Männer. Und die sind alle über 60. Mindestens. Was meint ihr wie die alle spitz sind auf die Pauli. Außerdem ist es besser die gucken alle der Pauli hinterher statt auf die Idee zu kommen wirklich mal zu regieren. 
36 Price, Katie
Ich fand die geil. Niveaulos, aber geil. 
37 Richie, Nicole
Die Billigversion von Paris Hilton. Quasi die Paris Hilton für Arme. Vielleicht sollte man sie mal nach Afr... nein lassen wir das lieber. Denen geht es eh schon schlecht.


----------



## Buterfly (2 Feb. 2009)

Danke Tyler für deinen Kommentar dazu, kann dir größtenteils zustimmen :thumbup:


----------



## Panther (9 Dez. 2009)

Da kann man ja wohl nicht zustimmen.
Haben da nur Frauen gewählt?
Nicole Kidman, selbst Heidi Klum auf 30. Also ehrlich...


----------



## Panther (9 Dez. 2009)

Toller Kommentar. Ganz Deiner Meinung Tyler Durden!


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (25 Dez. 2009)

Ich suche Bill Kaulitz und den Rest dieser Warmduscher Gang


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (31 Dez. 2009)

Sarah Jessica Parker ist doch so häßlich wie die Nacht finster. Dieser Hungerhaken
mit den dürren Beinen und einem Gesicht ......


----------



## naeda (9 Apr. 2010)

sorry aber lucy gehört nicht in diese liste!!!!


----------



## MadMax1992 (4 Mai 2010)

genau


----------



## Punisher (3 März 2011)

Platz 2 gehört sicher nicht auf die Liste


----------



## stadtbote (23 Sep. 2012)

:WOW::WOW::WOW: Nr 97 Kaulitz Billy":WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## eis (24 Sep. 2012)

gewählt von den weiblichen Lesern der FHM Deutschland
oder nehmen Männer auch an sowas teil ? ​


----------



## Famebuddy (25 Sep. 2012)

stadtbote schrieb:


> :WOW::WOW::WOW: Nr 97 Kaulitz Billy":WOW::WOW::WOW:



haha, wie unverschämt


----------



## MrLeiwand (3 Okt. 2012)

das ist ja alles geschmackssache,aber meiner meinung nach ist die liste zu großen teilen schrott...


----------



## Klause (5 Okt. 2012)

Anni Friesinger hat hier auch nichts zu suchen, auf der Liste.


----------



## Amonikable (5 Okt. 2012)

ehm mal ne ganz dumme frage.... warum postet ihr in nem Topic von 2008?


----------

